# low budget



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

i recently bought a 1986 300zx non-turbo and i have $700 to mod it what would be the best stuf to buy? oh yeah putting in new tranny and clutch for free. thanks guys


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A free flowing CAT-back exhaust system will give you the best bang for the buck.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Get it running right first. I thought you said the motor was blown?


----------



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

oh, thats my other z.http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/167407-350-conversion.html I bought another one this one runs good but, i want it to run better. By the way, i am capable of moding it myself(the blown one) and am in the midst of doing it currently. i bought the new z for an everyday driver.


----------



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

melvwilsracing said:


> oh, thats my other z.http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/167407-350-conversion.html I bought another one his one runs good but, i want it to run better. By the way, i am capable of moding it myself(the blown one) and am in the midst of doing it currently. i bought the new z for an everyday driver.


that sounded a little dickish my bad


----------

